# Trade in or sell



## boeingnut (2 mo ago)

I have a 5 month old Model 3 that I love but I really want to trade up to a Model S. Any thoughts out there on what my best course of action should be?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Save up more money?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

boeingnut said:


> I have a 5 month old Model 3 that I love but I really want to trade up to a Model S. Any thoughts out there on what my best course of action should be?


Always sell. Trade-ins will never make as much as a street sale. Look into your local laws to see if there's any tax credit on trade-ins. Though I still don't think that'd amount to enough of a difference over selling it outright.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Private sells get rid of the middle man and can mean higher profits. 
Tradein or sell to someone like Carmax can mean a lot less hassle. 
Tradein on car can mean less sales taxes 

Your choice. 

Don't assume that a Model S is a complete trade up from a Model 3. They are different cars and each has pluses and minuses


----------



## JerryR (4 mo ago)

Get ioffers from multiple sources for outright sale and get an offer from Tesla for trade in value. Factor in tax savings if any in your state when trading vs selling outright and make your decision.

In the last month:

I sold my 6 week old 2023 Nissan Leaf rather than trading it in on my Model Y. Tesla was the lowest offer at $26,590. Nissan dealers, CarMax and Vroom offered 27k 28k, 27.5k and the winner was my local Nissan dealer with $33,000. I paid $39.5k for it with all fees taxes etc. I get to claim a $7,500 tax credit when I file taxes in a few months so after factoring in the tax credit I came out ahead by about $1k.

i traded in my 2020 F-350 Lariat on a 2022 F-350 Platinum that finally arrived when I ordered it over 1 year ago. Dealer offered $71k on trade, CarMax, Carvana, Vroom and another Ford dealer offered from $63k to $69k. I traded it in for $71k and was able to save over $4,200 in sales tax by trading.

On December 2nd this year my friend traded in her 2020 Model 3 standard range in on a 2023 Model Y Long range and Tesla screwed her. She didn’t want to shop around.

Do your homework.


----------



## boeingnut (2 mo ago)

Tha


JerryR said:


> Get ioffers from multiple sources for outright sale and get an offer from Tesla for trade in value. Factor in tax savings if any in your state when trading vs selling outright and make your decision.
> 
> In the last month:
> 
> ...


nk you for the heads up!


----------



## Rcnesneg (2 mo ago)

Anytime you touch a dealership or any other kind of middleman, they take their cut. Don't ever forget that. Avoid them at all costs if possible. Never work with a dealership if you have a choice. Unless there are special circumstances like a tax credit.


----------

